# Installing Pedestal Sink on unlevel floor



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

Kind of a cobby way to do something but you might build up with epoxy on the top of the pedestal. You could build a form from something flexible and fill with epoxy. Once hardened you could sand to the shape and taper you need.
If you make a form line it with saran wrap.


----------



## bigMikeB (May 31, 2007)

Most of the guys I work with shim the base to the floor with flattened copper tubing and then fill the gap with plaster of paris or floor grout.


----------



## Manuel6 (Oct 25, 2006)

*follow-up question*

Thanks for the responses guys. I guess the bottom line is- shim the base- which is fine with me. And it probably makes the most sense. 

I have a follow-up question. The base that I have does not have the pre-drilled holes to accept lag screws. I imagine that it is a base that is simply caulked down. However, I don't feel comfortable simply caulking down a base that is going to be shimmed, for the caulk may not make full contact with the floor in some areas. I was thinking about making a brace that I could use to tie down the base from the inside (the base has a gap cut out that would allow this) that would be attached to the floor. What do you think about that? In end, my thinking is that it would be comparable to shimming a toilet; you shim the toilet level, and then you tighten the commode down onto the shims slowly. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I got similar problem with my *Pedestal Sink installation, I just shim the pedestal at the center with some remaining laminate flooring pieces being wrap with plastic covering (avoid water damage), as the shim is inside, the end result is the Pedestal looks like risen up from the floor, but it is holding strong. Wife didn't complain at all... whether you like like the look of the Pedestal being hold up in air is personal opinion, but I am'nt going to bother with it as wife didn't complain..... another thing, I didn't have any fastening to the pedestal at all.. it just hold and stand by the upper/lower compression force.... I believe only earth quark can knock it down... I don't want to fasten it because in case need to do some plumbing work, it can be remove easily.... *


----------

